# Authority dog food?



## Kayto Potato (Aug 30, 2009)

So, I put a post on here recently explaining that my border collied/rat terrier mix kept tipping over his bowl and was finicky about eating. Today we went to Petco to look at fish and I came across Authority dog food on a sale rack originally $12 now $4. So I thought I would try it to see if my dog would like it. The ingredients seemed good and it sounded like good stuff to me. Tonight when I fed my dog I tried some of that mixed in with his usual dog food and he looooved the Authority. He ate that and ignored his usual food. So, my question is: has anyone used this brand? any problems with it? I looked up reviews, some people say it's the greatest stuff ever and some people say its real bad. Just wanting opinions. I was so glad that he was eating again! Thankyou!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Authority is the _Petsmart_ store brand....so I'm guessing you didn't get it at PetCo  . 

It's OK, ingredient wise. At least it has meat as the first ingredient. Dogfoodanalysis has it rated as a 1-star food, which I think is kind of harsh. There are plenty of foods that are WAY worse (Kibbles 'n' Bits anyone?), so I don't think it should have the lowest rating. http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=2185&cat=all

The Authority cat food is regarded on the cat forums as being good quality for the price. However, I've checked out the prices and I don't think the dog food is that inexpensive, relatively speaking. You could probably find a better food for the same price or less if you looked around.


----------



## nac1089 (Jan 18, 2009)

Authority just recently changed their formula. It now doesn't contain by-products, corn and all that stuff. The only reason I know this is because I work at a Petsmart and we're promoting the new change of Authority the whole month of October. I think there's way better foods out there, but it certinanly isn't the worst.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

nac1089 said:


> Authority just recently changed their formula. It now doesn't contain by-products, corn and all that stuff.


I can see they did remove the by-products, but it still has corn, and corn gluten meal: http://authoritypetnutrition.com/dog-products/adult/real-chicken-chunk.php

Again, it's OK (high in grains, and beet pulp and "natural flavor" are suspicious ingredients), and you could certainly do worse, but it depends what price you can get it at.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Authroity had canned food on the recall back in 2007 and personally if they had a wet food then why wouldn't their dry food be contaminated as well. It all used the same gluten. I wouldn't trust any dog food that has been on a recall esp. one that had the kind of impact that the one in 2007 did.

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/petfoodrecall/brand_list.cfm?brand=Authority&pet=Dog


----------

